# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  mutilated babies

## Dearestjenn

A day ago I had a dream where I saw a man in the clouds. Peeking over with dark eyes. Holding onto to the clouds as he looked down on the Earth. I then ran into a home with my said ''child'' I had in this dream. Once we entered the home, there was blood everywhere. There was a baby stuck into a metal fan. Halfway mutilated. Still spinning in this fan and still alive. There was another in a stroller with a mutilated body. All of the sudden my said ''child'' had saran wrap suffocating it. It was coming out of nowhere wrapping it's self around the kids face. I ripped it apart from her face. I grabbed her and ran directly outside only to fall into a yard of blood. When I looked around there were babies alive and dead mutilated all over this yard. I woke up screaming. I figured that's what woke me up. 
I've had nightmares before but none like this.  :Sad:

----------


## MasterMind

O. O 

I'm gonna have nightmares now  ::cry::

----------


## Dearestjenn

My apologies.  ::?:

----------


## TheRealTenman

Was there any point to this thread or did you post the hellish bloodbath of a nightmare simply to taint others dreams?  :smiley:

----------


## Zoth

It's because of topics like this that we should totally start a competition thread where people could vote for:* The "best" nightmare of the month.*

I'm serious  :Oh noes:  !

----------


## J.D.

That is grim. Do you have a child in real life?





> It's because of topics like this that we should totally start a competition thread where people could vote for:* The "best" nightmare of the month.*



Definite candidate right here!

----------


## MasterMind

> My apologies.



LOL I had a nightmare! It's in my DJ xD

----------


## Chimpertainment

So the man in the clouds is killing the babies eh?

----------


## MrLewful

I don't get why everyone is complaining about you writing your experience here. The title was self-explaining so why go ahead and read if it sounds disturbing to you?  :smiley: 
Either way, nightmares may want to show you something, that is obvious from their shocking nature, they are shocking to your waking-conscious too. The fact that other people who replied to this thread said things like "I never had a dream like this" should not scare you. For better or worse, everyone has them. If they keep on going you surely have an issue with yourself, if they appear spontaneously they may be the result of your thoughts/things you saw/things which shocked you or just some sort of weird metaphor the brain plays with while you sleep and able to 'eat' anything he creates.  :smiley: 
If you really are determined to get to the 'source' of this, try incubating the idea that you want to know what the dream meant. A possible explanation may be that the baby(babies) is your younger self and you may subconsciously regret something about her. Good luck and post here if you get any good/bad results. Hope this helps...take care.

----------


## melanieb

Thread moved to nightmares and recurring dreams.

----------


## Dearestjenn

Not to taint anyone dreams at all. Simply to see if anyone knew why I would have these. Advice or knowledge is what I was looking for. Not to insult or offend others.

----------


## Dearestjenn

Thank you. I found this helpful.

----------


## melanieb

I've never found any good explanation for nightmares. 

I know this doesn't sound pleasant but I suggest writing them out in as much detail as you can recall. Treat them like a movie where it's icky but everything is fake. Examine the images for any connection to thoughts you may have in your waking life, and rationalize them. With any luck your mind will eventually realize these images are nothing to be scared of or are not worth displaying because they hold no true value.

When I was a kid I was always bothered by people dying on my favorite TV shows. My mom helped me see that they were actors pretending and they would appear on other shows just fine. It helped me see the disturbing images as an act of pretend and it stays with me today. These days only real life situations can trouble me the way TV violence and disturbing dreams used to.

----------

